# Inspiration struck this morning.



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

I was watching my son play on our back porch with our three new farm kittens. I couldn't resist taking some pics. This is the best one.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

very sweet, you must be in a warm place. I wish for a transfiguration spell to change my dog to a cat for few hours.
sylvia


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Thanks. I am in Kansas and today, compared to yesterday, isn't bad at all. It was high 40's when this pic was taken. My son was supposed to be wearing his jacket, but he was having so much fun out there that I couldn't break it up!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice!


----------

